# 100+ posts!



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

hey, we're at 105 posts!!! all in less than a week. i'm glad to see this forum taking off so fast!

chao,
justgojumpit


----------



## kosh (Apr 6, 2004)

well it's the perfect time to start this forum, being spring and the start of prime beekeeping season!


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

how very true and insightful of you... that hadn't even crossed my mind


----------

